# Gentilicios y sexo: cuando una palabra tiene más de un significado... ;-)



## chics

Hola, buenos días. 

Este hilo nace inspirado en un hilo lingüístico en el foro de castellano, pero me gustaría aquí comparar con otras lenguas y países. En este foro se comentaba que "French kiss" en inglés (¿en toda la anglofonía?) es una cosa pero que sin embargo un "francés" en España es otra... Añado que en España lo es también en catalán, y seguramente también en otras lenguas. En Perú, en castellano, dicen que significa un beso de tornillo, y en Francia un _francés _(_français_) sólo puede ser un galo.

En Francia, en cambio, una española es lo que en España llamamos una cubana (¿cómo será en Cuba?) y me han comentado que un griego es el sexo anal, por lo que todo lo relacionado con Grecia se puede usar en doble sentido para hacer referencia a homosexuales. 

Este hilo pretende ser útil en la interpretación de textos (y de gente) de otras localizaciones geográficas, en un tema que se presta a risitas y malos entendidos. También puede ser interesante conocer los orígenes, si realmente va por países o culturas y no por lenguas, y como un mismo gentilicio evoca cosas distintas en lugares diferentes.

Concretamente, mis preguntas son:

1) Donde tú vives ¿hay algún *gentilicio* que, además, describa una *práctica sexual o de cariño* (valen tipos de besos, abrazos, caricias...)?

2) ¿Cuales? ¿Qué significan? La definición se puede hacer en no más de una línea y *sin resultar soez*.

3) ¿Conoces el origen?

Por ejemplo, en España existe* francés*, que significa _felación_ y no sé de dónde viene ni porqué se usa así. 

*No me interesan* vuestras prácticas sexuales personales, ni largas descripciones o consejos que podría obtener fácilmente en otro tipo de foros. Tampoco se pretende ofender ni insultar a nadie. Seguramente encontrareis vuestro gentilicio relacionado con una práctica que no es la vuestra preferida, pues bien, este *no es el lugar* para convencer a miles de personas de que lo cambien por otro.

La idea es que directamente se pueda decir: 
_En sitio *i*: gentilicio *A* = práctica sexual *a*_

No me interesa que me cuenten que *la catalana* es un embutido ni que existe el _pico_, el _tren_ o el _perrito_. Tampoco me interesan los mitos y creencias (los de allí la tienen más larga), ni las competiciones (en mi país lo hacemos mejor, más a menudo y durante más tiempo que mis vecinos). 

Me he extendido mucho para acotar y definir bien el alcance y el tono de este hilo. Espero que lo veais como una *consulta lingüística y cultural únicamente* y que nadie se escandalice por el tema. 

Muchas gracias.
______________________________________________________________

Bonjour.

En Anglais un _French kiss _(baiser français) est un patin. Pourtant, en Espagne on appelle _un francés_ (français) à une fellatio, tandis qu'en français une espagnole est une excitation en utilisant les seins. C'est comme ça en toute la francophonie? 
C'est quelque chose _un français_, en français, hors France? 
Est-ce qu'l y a d'autres noms d'habitants de villes, regions, nations, etc. que s'utilisent pour nommer baisers, caresses, calins ou autres choses?

*Sans être grossiers*, c'est une enquete scientifique... et bon, c'est aussi sympa de connaître...

Merci.
_______________________________________________________________

Good morning.

I know what do *French kiss* mean in English (it's like that in all English spoken countries?), do you have something with _Spaniard_ ? Or other nationality, or name of a village, region...? What about other languages?

I'm interested in names of inhabitants of a village, city, country... that also mean (in English or another language) a kind of kiss, hug, etc.

Thank you.


----------



## Montesacro

chics said:


> (...)
> En Francia, en cambio, una española es lo que en España llamamos una cubana (...)


 
En Italia también: _una spagnola._


----------



## EvilWillow

In German, according to Wikipedia:

*englischer Sex* = English sex = educational roleplays with a sadistic or masochistic touch without direct infliction of physical pain

*französischer Sex* = French sex = oral sex (fellatio, cunnilingus, 69 position)

*griechischer Sex* = Greek sex = anal sex

*italienischer Sex* = Italian sex = sex with the partner's armpit

*russischer Sex* = Russian sex = anal massage without penetration

*schwedischer oder florentinischer Sex* = Swedish or Florentine sex = the woman grips the partner's penis before and during penetration in such a way that his glans is uncovered and she can apply pressure on the root

*spanischer Sex* = Spanish sex = sex with the woman's breasts

*thailändischer Sex* = Thai sex = whole body massage of the male partner with the other partner's body

There's also the famous "French kiss": *französischer Kuss*.


----------



## confusion

My goodness! I didn't have any idea of these expressions!

A part from "una spagnola", already cited by Montesacro, I'd never heard these words before!


----------



## mgwls

It seems that what you call a "cubana" and the italian call an "spagnola" in Argentina is called a "turca" (a turk). Also I think that here a "francés" means the same as in Peru.


----------



## EvilWillow

confusion said:


> My goodness! I didn't have any idea of these expressions!


If it's any consolation: I hadn't known most of those expressions, either, before I read the article on Wikipedia!


----------



## alexacohen

confusion said:


> A part from "una spagnola", already cited by Montesacro, I'd never heard these words before!


I'm worse off than you, then. I don't even know what "una spagnola" means.
To make love "a la japonesa" (Japanese way): quickly.


----------



## chics

alexacohen said:


> I'm worse off than you, then. I don't even know what "una spagnola" means.


I'm also impressed by the Germans!  So I went to that same page in wikipedia and press the Spanish version thinking I could find so many _nationalities_ also in Spanish... But not.  
However, Alexa, I found the answer for your question:





> Coito intermamario (_espagnola_): el pene o consolador con correa roza entre los pechos de la pareja. Esta práctica se conoce popularmente como "Rusa", "Cubana" o "Turca".


Where is it a _Russian_?


----------



## mitzy

bueno, en Chile a veces se les dice "Camboyanas" a las mujeres "fáciles" e incluso se usa ese termino para referirse a prostitutas.
Tener sexo a la "paraguaya" es tener sexo de pie y es común hacer la "rusa" con los pechos de la mujer.


----------



## alexacohen

chics said:


> However, Alexa, I found the answer for your question:Where is it a _Russian_?


Thanks, Chics. You've got the answer to your question, too: it is called 
"a Russian" in Chile.
I've heard "tailandés" in Spain. However, I haven't got the least idea what do they call a thai or why; maybe it has the same meaning as the German _thailändischer_ sex.


----------



## sokol

I think the 'thai sex' is just of newer origin and due to sex tourists bringing back their experiences with Thai massages from there - in my linguistic repertoire I do not consider this one being already an established figure of speech but just 'plain speech'.

Further, I am quite impressed by the German list provided by EvilWillow; I did so far only know the expressions for French and Greek sex as explained above, the rest are new words to me.

Furthermore, to my knowledge the _French Kiss_ in German does not have a particular meaning - but this may be due to regional varieties, probably in Germany (or at least in the west of Germany) this expression is used; in Austria this clearly is not the case. (And *if *then one would say, in _English_, 'French Kiss': at least, lots of Austrians already have managed to acquire some English and with it this expression, but it's not considered - not yet, at least - appropriate translating the French Kiss into German.)


----------



## Outsider

I've seen "French kiss" used in Portuguese in literature, but only in translations of English books. I suspect it's just a calque of the English phrase.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España esos términos (francés, griego etc.) se usan sólo en determinados ambientes como la prostitución, la pornografía etc.
En el lenguaje común de la calle hay otras expresiones consideradas más o menos vulgares, pero normalmente no se habla de griego, francés etc.

Those Spanish words ( French, Greek etc.) are only used in porn, prostitution etc.
In the common daily language there are other more or less vulgar terms, but you don't usually say French or Greek when talking about that.


----------



## cacarulo

En la Argentina antiguamente se daba el nombre de francesa a la fellatio.
(Y confirmo lo de turca)


----------



## vivita28

En Colombia, hay beso *francés* (en el que se usa la lengua)
También hay algo que se llama la *rusa* (que es usando los senos de la mujer para estimular el pene del hombre)
Hay algo que es el paquete *chileno*, no tiene connotación sexual es más una estafa, si te están haciendo el paquete chileno es porque te están estafando.


----------



## Polizón

chics said:


> En Perú, en castellano, dicen que significa un beso de tornillo, y en Francia un _francés _(_français_) sólo puede ser un galo.


 
Soy peruano y nunca escuché algo así. Para mí, un francés es una persona que tiene la nacionalidad francesa.
Lo de _frech kiss_ solamente se entiende por las películas de _hollywood_, pero acá se dice "chapar". Todo el mundo lo entiende.
Lo único que podría decir es que un (pajazo) ruso es el que ha detallado vivita28.
Saludos.
Polizón


----------



## Aby R

HOLA: 


> En Francia, en cambio, una española es lo que en España llamamos una cubana (¿cómo será en Cuba?)



.... se me ocurre un chiste pero no lo hago para que no me borren el post..

Por acá: al pan, pan y al vino, vino. No se utiliza ningún gentilicio para referirse a las relaciones sexuales

*Saludos*


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Me animo a decir que el único gentilicio que podría ser relacionado con una práctica sexual en mi país es “beso francés”, pero, hasta donde yo sé, no forma parte del vocabulario activo. “Me das un beso francés” o algo similar no existe en nuestra comunicación. Recuerdo haber visto, mucho tiempo atrás, algún aviso clasificado en la parte de “mensajes especiales” de un diario (avisos que ofrecen servicios de prostitución), con la palabra “griego”. Seguramente no era comprendido por el 99,9% de los posibles clientes; tal vez por eso, la enorme mayoría de estos avisos optan por describir esta clase de servicio con algo menos críptico.
  Saludos


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Francesa= Sexo Oral
Cubana= Masturbacion entre los pechos.
Masaje Tailandes = Masturbacion


En CHile hubo una escolar que protagonizo un video de sexo oral en la via publica y que tuvo repercucion en los medios desde ese momento al sexo oral aqui se le conoce tambien como ¡Buena Nati! que es una frase que uno de los que vieron dicho acto grito.


----------



## piraña utria

Apreciada Chics.

Con todas esas advertencias, espero que no me borren por off-topic el comentario: observo una tendencia, no sé de dónde viene importada o si Colombia hace las veces de "exportador" porque la veo en sitios no colombianos, de llamar "masajes suecos" o "masajes orientales" como una manera "decente" de hacer publicidad abierta a la prostitución,

Saludos,


----------



## Traduita

En Grecia se utiliza a veces "beso francés" por beso de tornillo, aunque la expresión no está tan extendida, creo.
También se llama "español" al... coito intermamario (uno nunca se acuesta sin aprender un término nuevo.)
A veces se refiere al "griego" o sexo anal como "otomano", en modo de eufemismo, aunque no sería la primera opción del parlante. 
No sé de otras expresiones asociadas con gentilicios, por aquí, pero podría haberlas.


----------



## larosenoire

*E*n Chile se dice hacerlo por Detroit, para referirse al acto anal.


----------



## Neuromante

En España que yo sepa:

Francés: Una felación (Que no un beso francés, eso sería un beso de los Pirineos para arriba)
Un griego: Sexo anal
Una turca: Entra los pechos
Un masaje tailandés: Un masaje dado con todo el cuerpo. Aunque por lo que me he enterado es un masaje dado con los músculos vaginales sobre el pene.
Una cubana: No me acuerdo, creo que la masturbación manual hecha por otra persona.
Sexo inglés: Prácticas de SM ligero, humillación, dóminas, etc Formas de fetichismo SM, para que nos entendamos.


----------



## Hermocrates

In Italian, a "French kiss" is known as "bacio alla francese", and similarly, as "pocałunek francuski" in Polish.


----------



## winegrower

As a native of Northern Greece, I confirm what Traduita said about french kiss and spanish sex, though I want to clarify that, for obvious reasons (!) we don't call the anal sex Greek but Ottoman!


----------



## Grekh

En México, una rusa es hacerlo entre los pechos de la mujer.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Grekh said:


> En México, una rusa es hacerlo entre los pechos de la mujer.


 Eso por aquí es "una cubana".

Saludos


----------



## paradoxa4

Yo conozco la expresión: "La paja rusa" (Masturbación entre los senos)


----------



## mielosa

En mallorca, en el dialecto mallorquin se dice "barrinar"(sin pronunciar la R final ) al coito, esto viene de un instrumento mecánico o del campo que servia para hacer agujeros a otros objetos : "sa barrina" "una barrina" (el instrumento),
también se dice "boixar" haciendo referencia a la cópula de una manera salvaje y como los animales del campo (com a bésties)

También era popular , más antes que ahora, por toda la oleada del turismo en los 60, ya que las gentes no estaban acostumbradas ,decir "esta es una francesa" o "es como una francesa" para designar a una chica "fácil" también creo recordar que se usaba "sueca" en ese sentido y en el sentido de "hacerse la loca" osea "ir a su bola"


----------

